

David Pogue's secret weapon: Patience - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/03/27/david-pogues-secret-weapon

======
eli
I think you could also rephrase that as, "know your audience."

------
sanj
Interesting. Pogue is a low pass filter on technology's rapidly shifting
winds.

------
mechanical_fish
Patience, indeed. David Pogue has been working on his technical writing chops
for a long time:

<http://www.asktog.com/columns/017ManualWriting.html>

------
dangrover
I always thought his secret weapon was his stirring musical numbers:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vniMR6Ez9cE>

